# Uninstall of Call Of Duty help



## splittyjon (Apr 22, 2006)

I need some help with uninstalling call of duty with uninted offensive expansion pack. Some how the multiplayer option screen was modded, I have no idea how this happened, and half the time it has an error when I try to play and it shuts down. I am thinking that if I could uninstall it, and reinstall it, it would fix the problem. I procede to do this by going to Start>Call of Duty-United Offensive> and then to unistall call of duty. I click this and it starts for a second and i see a window that said uninstall shield and then it will just not do any more. After trying this way I go to the add or remover programs and it is not there at all as in it doesnt show up but it is still on the computer.

I have another hard drive that I could install the game to but i dont know if it would mess up the computer to ahve it on two diffrent hard drives ont he same system. Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

1st back up your registery befor you start 
click start run type in regedit hit enter
click file export and save if things go wrong.
double click the back-up to put back

manually remove call of duty 

Please do not attempt the below solution if you are not comfortable editing the Registry. Damaging the Registry could result in very adverse effects to your system. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.

First it will be necessary to remove the registry keys the game creates. Please be cautious when working with the registry as it is very sensitive. Deleting the wrong thing can result in complete operating system failure.

1) Click Start button > Run.
2) At the prompt type: REGEDIT. The registry editor will open.
3) Click the "+" next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
4) Click the "+" next to SOFTWARE.
5) Click the "+" next to ACTIVISION.
6) Right-click on the CALL OF DUTY folder and select Delete.
7) Close the registry editor.

Once the registry keys are removed, we'll need to remove the game files from your hard drive. These instructions assume you've installed the game in the default directory.
8) Double-click the My Computer icon.
9) Double-click the C:\ drive.
10) Double-click Program Files.
11) Right-click on the Call of Duty folder and select Delete.

Remove the COD.INI file from your hard drive.
12) Click the Start button > Find (or Search) > Files & Folders.
13) Search your C:\ drive for a file named COD.INI.
14) The file should be located in C:\WINDOWS.
15) Delete this file.
16) Reboot your machine. At this point the game is completely removed from your system.


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

and this for CALL OF DUTY United Offensive

Please do not attempt the below solution if you are not comfortable editing the Registry. Damaging the Registry could result in very adverse effects to your system. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.

First it will be necessary to remove the registry keys the game creates. Please be cautious when working with the registry as it is very sensitive. Deleting the wrong thing can result in complete operating system failure.

1) Click Start button > Run.
2) At the prompt type: REGEDIT. The registry editor will open.
3) Click the "+" next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
4) Click the "+" next to SOFTWARE.
5) Click the "+" next to ACTIVISION.
6) Right-click on the CALL OF DUTY United Offensive folder and select Delete.
7) Close the registry editor.

Once the registry keys are removed, we'll need to remove the game files from your hard drive. These instructions assume you've installed the game in the default directory.
8) Double-click the My Computer icon.
9) Double-click the C:\ drive.
10) Double-click Program Files.
11) Double-click on the Call of Duty folder
12) Right-click on the UO folder and select Delete.

Remove the CoDUO.INI file from your hard drive.
13) Click the Start button > Find (or Search) > Files & Folders.
14) Search your C:\ drive for a file named CoDUO.INI.
15) The file should be located in C:\WINDOWS.
16) Delete this file.
17) Reboot your machine. At this point the game is completely removed from your system


----------



## splittyjon (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Is there any other way to do this as I am not to comfertable editing the registry. If this is the only way I think I will try it.


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

It looks like you may have already done some deleting thats why the uninstaller don't work any more.
This looks like it may be the only way to fix so you may reinstall.
Just follow every step exactly as it is, if its not there just move on.
Don't delete, edit anything thats not above and you should be ok.

Just back up hole registery before you start.I posted how in top my first post


----------



## darkersolace (Jun 10, 2006)

Okay, I'm having the same problem uninstalling COD, and I've tried following the above steps. Originally I had deleted the Call of Duty files from the hard drive, THEN I pulled the registry keys when I couldn't reinstall the game. I looked forthe COD.INI file, and I can't find it anywhere on the hard drive. I also can't go back to try to undo my mistake, because the System Restore feature was turned off on this system and I didn't realize it (though it may not have made any difference). Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

i says the COD.INI is in c:windows it may be hidden try search,more advanced options and search in hiden files and folders.
or
open my computer and click tools folder options look for hidden files and folders, tick show.
then search for cod.ini


----------



## kmoney3219 (Aug 29, 2007)

well heres the main problem, i have uninstalled the game, entered the CD Key but the same problem keeps happening, i used to be able to play for like hours on a huge map but now it keeps kicking me off saying KICKED FOR VIA PUNKBUSTER or something like that and when i activate the punkbuster it still does the same thing, so idk what im sopposed to do, i have a mac and if anyone can help me i would really apprieciate it thanx!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

kmoney3219 said:


> well heres the main problem, i have uninstalled the game, entered the CD Key but the same problem keeps happening, i used to be able to play for like hours on a huge map but now it keeps kicking me off saying KICKED FOR VIA PUNKBUSTER or something like that and when i activate the punkbuster it still does the same thing, so idk what im sopposed to do, i have a mac and if anyone can help me i would really apprieciate it thanx!


Hi there, Next time, please make a new thread because it may confuse and your problem is different than theres, btw, welcome to tsg. 

You will need to try updatng the punkbuster

www.punkbuster.com


----------



## blake16 (Sep 22, 2007)

hey i got the same problem i went threw those steps but when i try to search for the cod.ini. file it doesnt show any searches and i try to loo in hidden folders and all can u guys help me please?


----------



## blake16 (Sep 22, 2007)

hey i got the same problem i went threw those steps but when i try to search for the cod.ini. file it doesnt show any searches and i try to look in hidden folders and all can u guys help me please?


----------

